# Fern Jack / Betta Cave



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

I have this El Niño fern in my aquarium and it's not doing so well, so I'm hoping it will help if I can its leaves up out of the water a bit as it acclimates to being fully aquatic.

My original idea was basically this:









A member on another thread thankfully mentioned that placing a fern in a flower pot would probably not allow enough water flow around the rhizome, so the idea morphed into this:









Angle grinder with diamond blade later:









And here's what it looks like right now after 2 coats each of aquarium sealer and gravel:









More to come as I complete this build soon.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks great! What a great idea. Looking forward to the next step.


----------

